
Development on Torus at CoreOS Stopped as of Feb 2017 - frozenice
https://github.com/coreos/torus/pull/449/files
======
majewsky
Same submission, with more points and comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13678979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13678979)

------
frozenice
rook (which was linked in the README) looks pretty nice, though it's still in
alpha (it wraps Ceph and etcd to easily run a ceph cluster, managed internally
by rook). [https://github.com/rook/rook](https://github.com/rook/rook)

